# Unknown language: Dice orí babá Orolum, orí babá Olofin, orí babá Olorde



## gringo_loco

This is spoken at the beginning of a song by the Cuban hip-hop group _Orishas_:

Dice orí babá Orolum, orí babá Olofin, orí   babá Olorde,
  omí tuto, aná tuto, tuto laroye tuto ilé, tuto mo, tuto owó.
  Ani cumbambao Oshún, ombao chenita aché omí Babalawo.
  Aché Orunmila, aché Ochaleri,aché Elewá, aché Changó kabo kabetsi,
   babá tomi dice aché ilé, aché bombo Orisha babá.


I think it might be Yoruba (from Nigeria), or what in Cuba is known as Nago.
Does anyone know for sure?  Can anyone translate it?

I found on wikipedia some of the meanings of the words, which come from the Yoruban (Cubanized: Santería) religion/mythology:

"*Orolum*" is the "Sky Father and creator of the universe" literally meaning "Owner of the Rainbow Womb" in Yoruba

"*babalawo*" is a "geomantic divination specialist" consulted by believers to 
"mediate on their problems"

"*Aché*" is "the life-force that runs though all things, living and inanimate" and "the power to make things happen...an affirmation that is used in greetings and prayers, as well as a concept about spiritual growth. Orisha devotees strive to obtain _Ase __(Aché)_"

"*Changó*" is "perhaps the most popular Orisha; he is a Sky Father, god of thunder and the ancestor of the Yoruba."


----------



## gringo_loco

well, according to here I was able to translate most of this.  It doesn't appear to be any sort of coherent statement.  Just a bunch of randomness. 

The name of the original language is Yoruba, and in Cuba it is referred to as Locumí or Lacumí
_
dice_ coconut butter father God, coconut butter father Olofin, coconut butter father Olorde
fresh water, fresh road, fresh _laroye, _fresh (earth/house), fresh me, fresh money
_Ani cumbambao _Oshun (the name of a demi-god), _ombao chenita _thus is water priest
thus is Orunmila (demi-god), thus is Ochaleri, thus is Elewa (demi-god), thus is Chango (demi-god), _kabo kabetsi_
father _tomi dice_, thus is (house/earth), thus is _bombo _Orisha (any of these demi-gods) father


----------



## MarcB

Yes this is Yoruba, lucumi in Cuba, Nago in Brazil. Orizas,orixas or orishas are like saints not gods. Most of what you have translated is correct.
Often when popular songs are made they use lyrics that fit the music.
This type of song is in praise of the orishas. Each orishas is known for a particular power e.g. chango(Cuba) xango(Brasil) shango(English Caribbean) is the lord of thunder, people appeal to him for justice.


----------



## gringo_loco

oh that's right...I knew demi-gods wasn't the best translation...now I remember that it's saints!  Thanks!  

How do you know about the Orishas?


----------



## gringo_loco

do you know what Oloffi means?

   Y soy un, soy un Orishas, tu boca cierra
   Enviado por Oloffi para gobernar la tierra


----------



## MarcB

gringo_loco said:


> do you know what Oloffi means?
> 
> Y soy un, soy un Orishas, tu boca cierra
> Enviado por Oloffi para gobernar la tierra


Olofi is a version of Olofin= supreme ruler


----------



## MarcB

gringo_loco said:


> oh that's right...I knew demi-gods wasn't the best translation...now I remember that it's saints! Thanks!
> 
> How do you know about the Orishas?


I travel a lot. It all started in "Ile Ife" a town in Nigeria.


----------

